# Ấn tượng với căn hộ thông tầng nhỏ nhắn kết hợp hai màu đen- trắng



## maokamika (18/10/21)

Ấn tượng với căn hộ thông tầng nhỏ nhắn kết hợp hai màu đen- trắng Với hai màu sắc đen - trắng cơ bản, căn hộ thông tầng nhỏ nhắn này mang lại một cảm giác cực thú vị cho bất kì ai ghé thăm. Đây là một căn hộ dạng thông tầng xinh xắn tại Thụy Điển. Tầng một của căn hộ gồm một phòng bếp, một phòng khách lớn và phòng tắm được xây dưới chân cầu thang. Tầng hai là một phòng ngủ xinh xắn. Căn hộ được bài trí chủ yếu với hai màu đen trắng của sơn tường và nội thất Những dự án của Kita Group, kết hợp với những ô cửa sổ lớn tạo cảm giác thoáng đãng. Điểm cộng lớn nhất của căn hộ và mặt là những ô cửa sổ to với ánh sáng tươi đẹp và ấm áp. Không gian phòng khách Mặt bằng phân lô Stella Vĩnh Long đặc biệt thú vị với phong cách vintage. Những món đồ trang trí như tranh treo tường, những chậu cây cảnh nhỏ điểm xuyết cùng với bộ bàn, tủ sơn trắng bong tróc “rất nghệ thuật” hay chiếc ghế sofa navy đậm chất cổ điển giúp cho không gian tiếp khách thêm phần ấn tượng. Phòng khách thú vị và rất có phong cách. Ngăn cách giữa không gian phòng khách và bếp là một bức tường với hệ cửa kính lớn rất thoáng đãng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bức tường có ô cửa kính lớn ngăn cách bếp và phòng khách. Ô cửa kính to trên bức tường ngăn giữa bếp và phòng khách làm giảm thiểu sự nặng nề của vách ngăn trong căn hộ nhỏ và tạo cảm giác một không gian mở xuyên suốt. Gian bếp nhỏ này là một không gian rất thú vị với hai màu đen trắng của gạch ốp và bàn bếp. Chính sự kết hợp màu sắc tinh tế này đã mang đến cho gian bếp vẻ sạch sẽ, hiện đại. Tuy diện tích bếp không lớn lắm nhưng nhờ những món nội thất cỡ nhỏ và cách bố trí hệ thống kệ chứa đồ hợp lý mà phòng bếp vẫn thoáng rộng. Do diện tích bếp nhỏ nên các món nội thất cũng có kích thước nhỏ. Đặc biệt kiểu kệ thanh ngang không tốn diện tích. Bộ bàn ăn nhỏ được kê ở lối ra vào của phòng khách và bếp rất tiện dụng. Khu vực này xinh xắn và mộc mạc với mặt bàn gỗ mộc và những chiếc ghế sơn đen ấn tượng. Bộ bàn ăn màu đen kê gọn gàng giữa ranh giới bếp và phòng khách, bên cạnh những ô cửa kính ngập tràn ánh sáng. Mặt bàn ăn làm bằng gỗ giản dị. Phòng tắm đơn giản nhưng đẹp "ngỡ ngàng" với những đường viền gạch đen trang trí trên nên tường ốp trắng. Sạch sẽ và thư giãn chính là cảm giác mà bạn cảm thấy khi nhìn thấy nhà tắm này. Nhà tắm trắng tinh tươm và sạch sẽ. Cầu thang dẫn lên phòng ngủ trên gác hai được ốp gỗ cẩn thận với phần lan can sắt đen. Phòng ngủ xinh xắn là căn phòng áp mái với những thanh dầm gỗ tự nhiên và cửa sổ tròn độc đáo. Dọc theo sảnh dẫn vào phòng ngủ là một tủ quần áo lớn theo phong cách mở để bạn lưu trữ một lượng quần áo khổng lồ. Tủ quần áo lớn đặt ngoài hành lang. Bên trong phòng ngủ Mặt bằng Stella Vĩnh Long rất gọn gàng và ngăn nắp với giường ngủ, giá treo đồ thường dùng và bàn làm việc nhỏ xinh. Đặc biệt khung cửa sổ tròn xinh xắn ở nơi kê bàn làm việc sẽ tạo ra vô vàn cảm hứng sáng tạo cho chủ nhân. Bên trong phòng ngủ rất gọn gàng ngăn nắp.


----------

